# Baltic Birch - Midwest Suppliers



## MaxBishop (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm not an old hand at woodworking yet so I'm feeling my way around… Just looking around town to see what sources I have for quality wood. Outside of the big box stores it appears there are two sources within 10-15 miles from me. In getting price quotes for Baltic birch, non finished (pre-finished is not available in this area) plywood I was informed of the following:

Source A:

3/4×5 x 5: $72.95
1/2×5 x 5: $49.72
No full sheets are available.

Source B:

3/4×5 x 5: $54.99
3/4×4 x 8: $92.49


1/2×5 x 5: $37.99
1/2×4 x 8: $67.99

How does this compare to what you have access to? Are there suppliers in the Midwest, outside of the Kansas City area that anyone would like to share?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

3/4" 5×5 48.75 1/2" 5×5 33.00
3/4 4×8 94.50 1/2" 4×8 63.00
The above prices are from my favorite wood supplier 90 miles away at ll Johnson's Workbench in Michigan. So your prices are comparable. My opinion is you get what you pay for. You want good quality it will cost more than the big box store plywood.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My supplier is in eastern Indiana (I'm in Ohio), and he gets about $50 for the 3/4" 5×5, and about $30 for 1/2". He doesn't have 4×8 sheets of it.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Are those for Schutte and Metro Hardwoods? I haven't checked the prices on those products recently. But, I find the guys at Metro easier to work with, and a lot more selection of other hardwoods there.


----------



## MaxBishop (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Looks like we're in roughly the same ballpark. 
ShaneA, you are correct. Thanks for the tip. I didn't even know Metro was a supplier until recently. I spoke to them on the phone only this morning. Before, I figured they were selling products constructed of wood. I guess because Pier One used to be there. I'll swing in and have a look.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Menard's sells 3/4" 4×8 for $78, but there's a $14 packaging fee, as it's special order.
1/2" 4×8 is $58
The $14 fee is a one time fee, regardless of quantity. SO if you buy 10 sheets, it's only $1.40/sheet


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Just looking around town to see what sources I have for quality wood.*

And where is this?

The last 3/4 inch I bought in the Houston area was just over $50 for 5×5 sheet.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

My only source is Woodcraft via Amazon.com. Otherwise its a 10 hour round trip drive


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

In Tampa Bay a 3/4" 5×5 BB ply is $69. It is true imported BB as it has Finnish? lettering on it.


----------



## blaughn (Jul 23, 2016)

Be aware that 3/4" Baltic Birch is actually 18mm .708 inches. I carefully drafted up plans using the 3/4" dimension and had to redo them when I got the BB 18mm.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

3/4" 5×5 ~$35.

Price varies a lot. This was the most recent and lowest I paid. 4 months before that it was about $55. Last time they rung up 3 sheets and want $105, I said you made a mistake, I'm getting three sheets. He said, no price drop.

FYI: I'm in New Mexico, not exactly optimally located for foriegn produced goods. Local supplier is small (though just bought out by larger supplier, knock on wood), and I think just marks things up sort of Costco style, X% above their cost.

Don't know real from fake BB, but this is dang fine stuff. Oddly, ply count varies from 11 to 15 on 3/4" depending on when they get it. Love working with this. With no voids, even finished edges look good in their own way.

And yes, is not true 3/4", but I don't think any plywood is a true 3/4" these days.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I think I've been paying about $60 for 1/2" prefinished BB in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## MaxBishop (Aug 3, 2016)

Ger21, thanks for the Menards tip. They're building one just a few exits down the highway. I'll check that option out. Do you find any quality issues?

MT_Stringer, I am in Kansas City MO.

Thanks all for the input. If I ever get my blinkin' saw back together I would like to make some simple shelving. I like the look of the Baltic Birch.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Your anonymous source prices are quite reasonable.

I'd be suspect of the quality of a 4×8 sheet of BB from Menards and you really aren't saving anything. 
Go with the 5×5 from your local supplier.


----------



## MaxBishop (Aug 3, 2016)

> Your anonymous source prices are quite reasonable.
> 
> I d be suspect of the quality of a 4×8 sheet of BB from Menards and you really aren t saving anything.
> Go with the 5×5 from your local supplier.
> ...


Thanks skatefriday. That is my concern as well. I'll start with the good stuff and see where that takes me down the road.


----------

